# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Noob questions on the big 3.

## cs2257

Propecia
I have a bottle of Propecia that I'm afraid to use it after looking online about the sides. I'm also in fear of a major shed, since my hair is already pretty thin in the front. Should I go all in with Propecia or maybe just take .5mg?

Nizoral shampoos
Why are they so expensive? Whats a good alternative? Anything out there with the 2% keto?

Rogaine Foam
Is it more likely to cause a shed than propecia? Should I start with Propecia first and wait on Rogaine? Im already pretty thin in the front, so Im a bit fearful of the Rogaine shed.

----------


## BigThinker

2&#37; keto requires a script, at least in the US.

As for the other two, if you're worried about the shed, that should be motivation to start then ASAP.  Get the shed behind you; it's only going to be tougher the later you wait.

Figure out what you want to treat with and get to it, my friend.

----------


## StuckInARut

Don't do what I did and delay starting Fin due to the horror stories you've read online. I'd have much more hair on my head right now if I didn't. I'm not telling you to use it but really decide whether it is for you or not because it's your best chance right now to save your remaining hair.

Minoxidil will initiate a shed, but usually only the weaker thinned hairs will go. They will eventually grow back thicker and stronger.

Nizoral is expensive because there is a shortage. You can get a prescription for the 2&#37; (in U.S.), try Regenepure or another branded shampoo that contains Keto.

----------


## cs2257

Thanks for your advice, Stuck and Big.

Would you recommend that I start on both Fin and Rogaine at the same time? Im already planning on taking Fin, but Im trying to taper off of sleep meds at the moment, as I believe its possible that they have expedited the process. So it will be a good week before I do.

As far as keto 2%, are there any site out there that sell it? I read it was on Amazon before...but those prices are insane.

Additionally, what are your thoughts on s5/spiro cream? Is it worth it to use both Fin and S5? Perhaps allowing me to go with a lower fin dosage.

----------


## StuckInARut

Some people start them at the same time others wait a little while after starting the other. I am taking Finasteride right now and want to add Minoxidil but I want to see what results I get with Fin on it's own first.

As for 2&#37; Keto, I am not sure. Where I live it is available OTC at any store but in the U.S. you need a prescription. Perhaps inhousepharmacy or a similar site.

I have no knowledge of spiro so can't help you there.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Waiting and being hesitant is the worst thing you can do. DHT will eat your hair follicles and bury the remains alive. You don't want that, go block that DHT with Propecia, and stimulate hair growth with Rogaine.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Once you wait, you lose the war on hair loss. MPB waits for no one. It takes no prisoner.

----------


## Shan

Just take fin and nizorel. Forget about minox at this time.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Na. Fin+Rogaine>Fin+Niz.

In the nizoral studies for hair loss, to showed to be as good Minoxidil 2%.

----------


## chrisis

I would always say start with minoxidil and Nizoral and see how that goes.

Remember that the reason Propecia works is because it's the most serious intervention, except surgery. Dabbling with your hormones is really not a decision to take lightly.

Have you been to the doctors to test your DHT levels?

----------


## cs2257

My doctor was in the dark. I'll email him tomorrow to see if I can get bloodwork tests done.

What should I have checked?

----------


## chrisis

You just want levels of testosterone, estrogen and DHT. Even if you do take the drug, I think it's sensible so you have a baseline for later, if you end up having trouble. 

I read that a healthy ratio of testosterone to DHT is 10:1, and those of us with MPB have a level closer to 10:4. I suspect those of us who suffer symptoms are in the range 10:1-10:3. A guy emailed me recently saying his DHT was too low so he decided not to risk Propecia.

----------


## cs2257

I ordered online. Thanks Stuck. 100ml of nizoral for $20... I guess thats OK....
Are you supposed to use it daily or just once a week?

Thanks Chris. I'll email my doctor and try to talk some sense into him. Unfortunately, my health insurance is ridiculous...My GP wont let me see an endocrinologist or a dermatologist. So unless I seek one out and pay out of pocket, Im kinda screwed regarding an expert opinion. Hopefully the labwork wont too much for him to bare LOL.

----------


## cs2257

Is there anyting else i should add to the test? 
Such as Iron?

----------


## chrisis

I don't think iron matters as that's more on the nutrition side of things, but it wouldn't harm to check it to see how your general health is.

Low iron usually has obvious symptoms, such as fatigue and paleness.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I would get finasteride if I were you. Sides are rare, and extreme cases are even more rare. It's worth a shot.

----------


## cs2257

I have to ask, how could the side effects be rare?


From the forums it seems like its 50 50 or people are just accepting that it harms their sex drive.

You are messing with a male sex hormone. Surely desire at the least goes down a little bit.

Personally, a slight dip with my sex drive wouldnt be the worst thing in the world. Im worried about the brain fog. I need my mind in top shape.

----------


## clandestine

> I have to ask, how could the side effects be rare?
> 
> 
> From the forums it seems like its 50 50 or people are just accepting that it harms their sex drive.
> 
> You are messing with a male sex hormone. Surely desire at the least goes down a little bit.
> 
> Personally, a slight dip with my sex drive wouldnt be the worst thing in the world. Im worried about the brain fog. I need my mind in top shape.


 There's no telling what sides you might get. Most people try the medication, see if they are side susceptible or not, and make a decision from there. Most come off it no problem, without permanent or lasting effects.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I have to ask, how could the side effects be rare?
> 
> 
> From the forums it seems like its 50 50 or people are just accepting that it harms their sex drive.
> 
> You are messing with a male sex hormone. Surely desire at the least goes down a little bit.
> 
> Personally, a slight dip with my sex drive wouldnt be the worst thing in the world. Im worried about the brain fog. I need my mind in top shape.


 Tallying posts on a hair loss forum is a bad way to calculate risk of sides on fin IMO
It probably does have a higher rate of sides than the <5% you always see in controlled studies but if they are not noticeable to the user, is it not worth the very noticeable effect on hair?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I have to ask, how could the side effects be rare?
> 
> 
> From the forums it seems like its 50 50 or people are just accepting that it harms their sex drive.
> 
> You are messing with a male sex hormone. Surely desire at the least goes down a little bit.
> 
> Personally, a slight dip with my sex drive wouldnt be the worst thing in the world. Im worried about the brain fog. I need my mind in top shape.


 50-50 is too much, I doubt that number is correct.

I take both fin and dutasteride and i'm fine.

Anyway, it's your hair, treat it as you please. But a hair loss treatments' bread and butter is finasteride and rogaine. Good luck.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I take both fin and dutasteride and i'm fine.


 So do I, so does Aames.

DHT-stomping crew!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cs2257

Patiently and 25, I've been reading the forum and can appreciate your perspectives. Your posts have actually been my guidance thus far. Looking at the forum in general, i wouldnt even have obtained an Rx for Propecia, if it were not for you guys.




> 50-50 is too much, I doubt that number is correct.
> 
> I take both fin and dutasteride and i'm fine.
> 
> Anyway, it's your hair, treat it as you please. But a hair loss treatments' bread and butter is finasteride and rogaine. Good luck.


 I will start on fin for sure. Im going to guess that your recommendation is to take 1mg.
I'll consider rogaine, but for now it will just be Propecia and nizoral.

Are any of these treatments helpful for the hairline and temples?

----------


## cs2257

Also, Ill throw up my story in a few days, but basically I've been on Benzos and a benzo analog for sleep problems for the last year and have been stop and go with them before that. I suspect that this might have had an impact on my hairloss, as it was not an issue before then.

Compounded with stress, cheating ex, new job, lack of sleep, high caffiene intake... and dropping about 20lbs in the span of 3 months...

I wonder how much of this I could have prevented without hairloss meds.

Now my hair is not horrible, but i can see the contour of my scalp via my hairline...itch my scalp and hair comes out....all the time...Additionally, my temples have receded quite a bit.

Since my hair is longer, its not so bad. Ill post pictures tomorrow in an introductory thread, but any thoughts on these potential aggravators?

----------


## 25 going on 65

Not sure if benzos are known for hair loss? I know some SSRI's definitely can have that side effect. 
However stress can definitely cause hair loss. It is called telogen effluvium and you can read about it on wiki. Sounds like you are in a very stressful time of your life. However from your loss pattern it sounds like you also have MPB so I would not assume you are just stress shedding and kick the meds....this could lead to disaster down the road.

But yes, these meds work for the temples/hairline, however more for maintaining and regrowing. If you have thinning in these areas, meds can thicken them up, but as far as slick bald temples/hairline it is virtually impossible to get significant regrowth on current meds

----------


## cs2257

Yeah, thats my thoughts as well. If it was just TE, it wouldnt occur in a MPB pattern.

However, I do have some itchiness on the sides/back and hairs do come out there as well...but its no where near as thin as on the top.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I'm glad my posts can be of help to you or any guest looking through this site. You are not alone in fearing Finasteride, so many people are afraid of this drug. The only thing I can do is talk about my own experience and how this drug has helped slow down my hair loss. I think there are a lot of people who use finasteride successfully but they just don't post, so all you hear is the negative news of fin. Hopefully if you get on it, you do not experience these negative side effects and you can pass on your positive experience to some one who's just starting out their hair loss. Finasteride and Dutasteride are really wonder drugs if you catch your hair loss in it's early stages, unlike I did.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> So do I, so does Aames.
> 
> DHT-stomping crew!


  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## cs2257

Should I just start on propecia or wait about a week to get a blood test?

Really want to feel like im doing something proactive...Windy today... :/

No bald spots yet other than the temples, just getting real thin and itchy up top.

----------


## 25 going on 65

If it was me I would just jump on the drug, which is exactly what I did (have not had a single test after 2.5 years on fin and 2 months on dut). However you are not me....I would  have accepted pretty much any side over going bald

Realistically you are not going to make or break your hair if you start in a week vs. tomorrow

----------


## cs2257

> Some people start them at the same time others wait a little while after starting the other. I am taking Finasteride right now and want to add Minoxidil but I want to see what results I get with Fin on it's own first.
> 
> As for 2% Keto, I am not sure. Where I live it is available OTC at any store but in the U.S. you need a prescription. Perhaps inhousepharmacy or a similar site.
> 
> I have no knowledge of spiro so can't help you there.


 So i ordered from inhousepharmacy. Can anyone tell me if this is legit?
There was no seal under the cap. I heard there were fakes online. Just want to be sure.

Anyway to tell?

----------


## cs2257

Also, any legit places to by Propecia/Fin online?

----------

